# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleeping with your head to the north.

## camera_man1231

I was reading an article in the Newspaper yesterday about how if you sleep with your head pointing North, then this will make you go to sleep much faster.  So i was a little skeptical, but i had problems sleeping lately and i asked, "What do i have to lose".  Anyways, i laid in bed facing north, and i was awake for a while.  Then i fell asleep and i went into the most vivid dream about me being in this city studying animals.  Then i woke up, extremely rested and about ready to just get up and do anything.  I don't know if that head to the North thing made a difference, but i would like to believe it did.  

P.S. - Before i tried this my recall was terrible and i could barely sleeping.

----Anyone else heard of or tried doing this??

----------


## Scarhand

I have never once heard of such a thing, though it does sound very interesting. I'll be sure to try it out this week.

----------


## ray

i do this all the time but i think it is more of a change your position to sleep better than the direction itself.my bed points south and if i can't sleep i stretch or go on my back or stomach and if i still can't sleep i flip around so my head is north and my feet are under my pillow.i then fall asleep promptly no matter how awake i am. :tongue2:

----------


## Forsaken

placebo

----------


## Cipher_Floe

An expert on OOB's (out of body experiences) also said to sleep with your head to the north for the best results... I believe. I have it on paper somewhere.

----------


## zildjohn01

> placebo



don't tell anyone, though

----------


## Scarhand

> placebo



Pretty much what I've been thinking.

----------


## TheMoon

Yeah id assume it could be a placebo only effect.

But nothing wrong with that at all.

50% of everything is a placebo effect hehe.

Just us believing in something alone can make something happen.

----------


## Scarhand

> Yeah id assume it could be a placebo only effect.
> 
> But nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> 50% of everything is a placebo effect hehe.
> 
> Just us believing in something alone can make something happen.



Yeah, that's true for most things. The power of the human mind is amazing.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> An expert on OOB's (out of body experiences) also said to sleep with your head to the north for the best results... I believe. I have it on paper somewhere.



Robert Monroe in Journeys Out of the Body, i believe

I sleep with my head North but not on purpose, thats just what fits the layout of my room.

----------


## Cipher_Floe

Yea, I did. I recently changed rooms at home because of new furniture, so now I have to figure out a set up I like where i can sleep with my head pointing north.

Also, I'm at college right now and I'm trying to figure a way to where I can sleep with my head to the north.

----------


## lagunagirl

> placebo



could be, but whatever works, right?

----------

